# The Temple of Shattered Minds now available!



## jamesjhaeck (Feb 17, 2016)

Now Available on DMs Guild!​
From the editor of EN World EN5ider comes an all-new D&D 5e adventure for characters of 5th level. With over 40 pages of adventure, this mini-campaign provides 3–5 sessions of mystery, exploration, and thrilling combat for only $3.95! Also included are new magic items and 3 full-color maps usable on virtual tabletop software.



​
Experience the horror, intrigue, and action of _The Temple of Shattered Minds_! Please leave a rating and a review on DMs Guild after reading.


----------



## Xethreau (Feb 17, 2016)

I said this on Twitter but it's worth saying again. This adventure is HUGE! 40 pages! From just a couple of glances it has some really clever stuff going on; for example, James brings us some unique NPC interactions by randomizing whether villagers react to your presence with fear, hope, cynicism, or more. And that's just the intro!


----------



## Gnarl45 (Feb 17, 2016)

This looks like a nice adventure.

One question though, the cover says "A Dungeons and Dragon Adventure...". Is this an official product? I'm asking because I was under the impression that we weren't supposed to use WoTC's trademarks. Or does that only a apply to OGL products?


----------



## jamesjhaeck (Feb 17, 2016)

D&D branding is legit when used in DMs Guild products!


----------

